# Advice on new tank, RedSea Reefer or standard



## boyohboy (Mar 21, 2017)

Posted on Reefcentral too... but here goes...

I'm not really "new to the hobby", but it's been over 10 years since I had a tank... or tankssss. Used to keep Apistogramma tnkas, heavy planted tank, and a mixed SW tank.

Anyway thinking of getting back into fish, and *likely* will be SW!

Really like the Red Sea Reefer (Deluxe too perhaps) series. I was thinking the Reefer 250 but it's kinda expensive.
So right now the decision is likely going to between (1) Reefer 170 (~30G-ish DT) or (2) using "standard" tank in 36x18x ~20H (~50G). The thing is I don't really want to spend too much time DIYing overflow, sump and plumbing. I did that in my previous tank 10+ years ago but now with wife and kids, time is very limited. 

So if I have to buy more ready-make components, how much can I really save going with the standard tank vs the Reefer 170? I'm in Toronto Canada so selection & price probably aren't as good as in US. And most importantly, are they any good ready-make overflow and sump? 

Another good thing with Reefer 170 is I may get the "Deluxe" package which comes with the Hydra26. It costs $500 extra which is basically the cost of the light unit, so you get the mounting arm for free, sort of.


----------



## babykillers (Oct 31, 2015)

*reefer 170 is nice*

reef 170 is nice. i got it a year ago and really happy with it. except I am using 2 x hyda 52s. depending on what you want to do.


----------



## boyohboy (Mar 21, 2017)

babykillers said:


> reef 170 is nice. i got it a year ago and really happy with it. except I am using 2 x hyda 52s. depending on what you want to do.


TWO hydra52 on 170, that's crazy amount of light. What % light intensity are you running?

I'm thinking 1 hydra52, even if I go for Reefer250 or the 36"x18" size. But then I'm most interested in hammer/torch/octospawn type of corals. Will try a couple of SPS just for the variety, but those can sit up high.


----------



## babykillers (Oct 31, 2015)

*ya is kinda crazy, I do not really need the intensity, I need the coverage of them*

Probably 35% on each light. and i run sps only.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*red sea or tank*

there are quite a few nice ways to get started again don't know much about the red sea tanks other then they look pretty nice

doing a diy is not necc that difficult if u plan it ..
I think I would just rec what ever u do , go as big as u can for the space u have and want tank to be in ..


----------



## boyohboy (Mar 21, 2017)

tom g said:


> there are quite a few nice ways to get started again don't know much about the red sea tanks other then they look pretty nice
> 
> doing a diy is not necc that difficult if u plan it ..
> I think I would just rec what ever u do , go as big as u can for the space u have and want tank to be in ..


Yeah DIY would be ok... that's what I did the last time around. But with two little toddlers at home now, I kinda want something more plug-n-play... sorta.

Trying to go for ready-make overflow box, sump etc and see how much cheaper it'll be vs RS-Reefer I guess....


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Tank*

U can get reef ready tank.there are options for that.if you know equipment u want doing a sump is easy peasy.
I think this is a better route in the long run
As when u do all in one u are limited to equipment pumps and skimmers and such.if u want to upgrade or change something u don't have much wiggle room
As for a reef ready u need a skimmer and a pump and leave some room for reactors carbon and gfo
Not sure what room is in a AIO tank for that stuff.
ATO plus u can hide things where all in one is over the back jmho


----------

